# Exo-Terra or Komodo



## andy1186 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys, looking at getting a set up ready for a crested gecko and not sure weather to go with an exo-terra or komodo Terrarium?

Any ideas which is better? pros/cons for each?

Cheers

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## DazSH (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi m8 im doing the same id say exo terra as komodo are full mesh and humidy could become a problem hope this helps.


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

I think Komodo look better....plus I have one for sale :whistling2:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

We have a Barking Gecko on an Exo terra and have had NO humidity problems.


----------



## DazSH (Jul 6, 2012)

Cockys Royals said:


> We have a Barking Gecko on an Exo terra and have had NO humidity problems.


Sorry meant komodos are full mess and will have humidity issues.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*terrarium*

Hi
You could also look at our own brand terrariums:
Swell Glass Terrarium 30cm x 30cm x 45cm

There was a thread about them here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...y-first-ever-terrarium-pics.html#post10193236

Best wishes


----------

